# So this happened :(



## Marzuq (21/9/15)

The weirdest thing ever! 
Ipv4 was standing on my desk. No atty attached. Batteries were loaded. Half full. 
For about 2 days it just stood there unused. And everytime I walked passed I smelled this burnt plastic smell. Just assumed it was the heat coming off the TV until I picked it up to put and atty on and saw what the poor mod looked like. 
It burnt out while not in use. With no atty attached and was turned off...

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Alex (21/9/15)

That's a crispy looking mod, condolences.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (21/9/15)

Sorry to see this @Marzuq - I hate that smell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/9/15)

Alex said:


> That's a crispy looking mod, condolences.


Thanks, she used to be my favorite mod.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (21/9/15)

I really am sorry on your part. I'm glad to hear no one was hurt. this is the kind of issues i dread with Mods and has just made me so much less keen on my order for an IPV 3 Li.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/9/15)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> I really am sorry on your part. I'm glad to hear no one was hurt. this is the kind of issues i dread with Mods and has just made me so much less keen on my order for an IPV 3 Li.



these issues are very few and personally i would get me the same device again when i have the funds for it. I cannot see what may have caused this silent explosion and there certainly was no early indications that it was going to happen. But i am not put off by it. And you shouldnt be either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/9/15)

johan said:


> Sorry to see this @Marzuq - I hate that smell.



worse smell every and it lingers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (21/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> these issues are very few and personally i would get me the same device again when i have the funds for it. I cannot see what may have caused this silent explosion and there certainly was no early indications that it was going to happen. But i am not put off by it. And you shouldnt be either.



Thanks for the securing comment. its good to see faith in the product. i just hope that this doesn't happen to me or to you again for that matter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (21/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> The weirdest thing ever!
> Ipv4 was standing on my desk. No atty attached. Batteries were loaded. Half full.
> For about 2 days it just stood there unused. And everytime I walked passed I smelled this burnt plastic smell. Just assumed it was the heat coming off the TV until I picked it up to put and atty on and saw what the poor mod looked like.
> It burnt out while not in use. With no atty attached and was turned off...
> ...


Very sorry to hear about this bro  it must suck big time!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lim (21/9/15)

Sorry about that man

from the look it seems to be not the battery, seems the wire was shorting out. did the mod fell on the ground before?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/15)

Sorry @Marzuq 
Glad you ok

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/9/15)

Ouch, that is a bad loss for you @Marzuq - sorry. Contra the gospel of regulated is safer.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## MJ INC (21/9/15)

Wow that looks very serious. I'm sorry about that but atleast it didn't cause any more damage that the actual mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (21/9/15)

I am sorry man! This is the last thing I would expect from a mod that does not have a atomiser screwed on.
Could have been far worse, so just be thankful. If its under warranty I am pretty sure you can get a replacement?


----------



## BumbleBee (21/9/15)

Shame @Marzuq , that really sucks but it could have been much worse, I'm just glad it wasn't


----------



## shaunnadan (21/9/15)

a moment of silence for the fallen mod. taken away... in his youth. gone but never forgotten

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/9/15)

Lim said:


> Sorry about that man
> 
> from the look it seems to be not the battery, seems the wire was shorting out. did the mod fell on the ground before?



Hi @Lim she never fell. Toppled over while standing on the desk once but that was while resting on a cloth.


----------



## Mike (21/9/15)

What's the likelihood of this being sorted out by the vendor or P4Y?

Sorry to see dude. Really crappy


----------



## Achmat89 (21/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> these issues are very few and personally i would get me the same device again when i have the funds for it. I cannot see what may have caused this silent explosion and there certainly was no early indications that it was going to happen. But i am not put off by it. And you shouldnt be either.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Achmat89 (21/9/15)

Achmat89 said:


>





It's a battery drain problem IMO.
Somehow it is draining the batteries while it is off.


----------



## Marzuq (21/9/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> I am sorry man! This is the last thing I would expect from a mod that does not have a atomiser screwed on.
> Could have been far worse, so just be thankful. If its under warranty I am pretty sure you can get a replacement?



Unfortunately it will not be replaced as after discussing it with one of the vendors it was said that p4y will not replace it as the power board was removed.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie (21/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> The weirdest thing ever!
> Ipv4 was standing on my desk. No atty attached. Batteries were loaded. Half full.
> For about 2 days it just stood there unused. And everytime I walked passed I smelled this burnt plastic smell. Just assumed it was the heat coming off the TV until I picked it up to put and atty on and saw what the poor mod looked like.
> It burnt out while not in use. With no atty attached and was turned off...
> ...


Hectic!!

Glad you okay bro!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (21/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> Unfortunately it will not be replaced as after discussing it with one of the vendors it was said that p4y will not replace it as the power board was removed.



Super unlucky bro. 
Removing the board was supposed to somewhat fix or prevent these things from happening.
Condolences bro, keep strong and get the IPV3 Li
Seems to be abit more stable than the 4S


----------



## wazarmoto (21/9/15)

damn!!! that sucks. Did you perhaps have it on lock mode? After looking at that autofire issue video maybe that was the problem?


----------



## Marzuq (21/9/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> I am sorry man! This is the last thing I would expect from a mod that does not have a atomiser screwed on.
> Could have been far worse, so just be thankful. If its under warranty I am pretty sure you can get a replacement?



Unfortunately it will not be replaced as after discussing it with one of the vendors it was said that p4y will not replace it as the oiwer


Achmat89 said:


> Super unlucky bro.
> Removing the board was supposed to somewhat fix or prevent these things from happening.
> Condolences bro, keep strong and get the IPV3 Li
> Seems to be abit more stable than the 4S



will consider it when i have the funds available again. there was something that out me off the LI though i cant remember what it was.


----------



## Achmat89 (21/9/15)

I


Marzuq said:


> Unfortunately it will not be replaced as after discussing it with one of the vendors it was said that p4y will not replace it as the oiwer
> 
> 
> will consider it when i have the funds available again. there was something that out me off the LI though i cant remember what it was.


It's big and fat lol
Nothing my big hands can't handle though.
Shit and now all that money went down the drain, that really sucks.
Put the charging board back in, make it abit black so it looks like it was burnt and tell P4Y to send you a new one.
That's too much money to waste. It's worth a try

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (21/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> Unfortunately it will not be replaced as after discussing it with one of the vendors it was said that p4y will not replace it as the power board was removed.


Firstly, sorry about the incident, not nice. Excuse my ignorance please. What do they mean by the power board was removed? As per your pics you removed the cover, is that what they are referring to?


----------



## Marzuq (21/9/15)

Pixstar said:


> Firstly, sorry about the incident, not nice. Excuse my ignorance please. What do they mean by the power board was removed? As per your pics you removed the cover, is that what they are referring to?



the mod has a dc charge option. that board was rumored to be temperamental and as a result many if not all of us has removed it so as to avoid the mod from doing what it just did here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (21/9/15)

remind myself to not walk around mod in pocket

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (21/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> the mod has a dc charge option. that board was rumored to be temperamental and as a result many if not all of us has removed it so as to avoid the mod from doing what it just did here


Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## Pixstar (21/9/15)

Is this common among P4Y products, including dodgy power boards? I ask because I'm planning to fetch an IPV D2 as a second device...


----------



## Ohmen (21/9/15)

That's really crap. 

I wonder what could possibly have caused the short. If you do figure out what caused it please inform us.

I wouldn't want that to happen to my IPV4.


----------



## zadiac (21/9/15)

Sorry to hear. Now get yourself a Sigelei and have no more worries

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dr Phil (21/9/15)

Or snow wolf


----------



## Dubz (21/9/15)

Yip get a sigelei .


----------



## Dubz (21/9/15)

dr phil said:


> Or snow wolf


Snow Wolf is owned by Sigelei .

https://trademarks.justia.com/863/26/snow-86326956.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr Phil (21/9/15)

Thanks for that I thought this was only a rumor


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (21/9/15)

And p4u/sig/snowwolf are all one company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/9/15)

Sorry to hear @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot (21/9/15)

YIHI is apparently the leader in board technology. *BS!!!* They are not even close. 

This happened to me aswell marzuq
But I caught it on film and while i was vaping the board friend a component. 


Got u on whatsapp marzuq I will help u get intouch with P4y As i did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/9/15)

whatalotigot said:


> YIHI is apparently the leader in board technology. *BS!!!* They are not even close.
> 
> This happened to me aswell marzuq
> But I caught it on film and while i was vaping the board friend a component.
> ...




thanks bud., i remember seeing this video. hopefully i can a replacement unit for mine


----------



## Achmat89 (21/9/15)

whatalotigot said:


> YIHI is apparently the leader in board technology. *BS!!!* They are not even close.
> 
> This happened to me aswell marzuq
> But I caught it on film and while i was vaping the board friend a component.
> ...




Guess you never got back into bed after that lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## whatalotigot (21/9/15)

Achmat89 said:


> Guess you never got back into bed after that lol



I was up, and batteries removed faster then my girlfriend could scream. 

That was accually the day I was supposed to review the mod on Dale Vapes. I have finally got a replacement and will be doing a review on it this week.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Achmat89 (21/9/15)

whatalotigot said:


> I was up, and batteries removed faster then my girlfriend could scream.
> 
> That was accually the day I was supposed to review the mod on Dale Vapes. I have finally got a replacement and will be doing a review on it this week.



Awesome stuff bud, glad you came right.
Now for @Marzuq to rattle P4Y's cages and get a new replacement.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (21/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> these issues are very few and personally i would get me the same device again when i have the funds for it. I cannot see what may have caused this silent explosion and there certainly was no early indications that it was going to happen. But i am not put off by it. And you shouldnt be either.


@Marzuq ,that sucks,I've seen videos on removal of the balance board. Also covering the charge port w/ tape so liquid can't seep inside. Your misfortunes remind me to revisit and address these issues.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (21/9/15)

@Marzuq Ai sorry for your loss bro, I'm just grateful it didnt catch on fire and cause some serious damage.
The up side to this is, its time for a new mod 







@Andre 
 Better you say it then I say it  


Andre said:


> Contra the gospel of regulated is safer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr Phil (21/9/15)

One positive here u have a real excuse to buy a new mod

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/9/15)

Jees that's terrible. Without an atty ... wtf

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/15)

@DoubleD @dr phil if only it were that easy. Snow wolf I'm guessing is calling my name lol but budget has been shot to crap already. 

Gna play the patience game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (22/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> @DoubleD @dr phil if only it were that easy. Snow wolf I'm guessing is calling my name lol but budget has been shot to crap already.
> 
> Gna play the patience game



Im really Enjoying my snow wolf. Not a hint of an issue so far. Really nice mod..

Wait 1 month Marzuq. Im also waiting a little. *whiteout*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (22/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> @DoubleD @dr phil if only it were that easy. Snow wolf I'm guessing is calling my name lol but budget has been shot to crap already.
> 
> Gna play the patience game



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ipv-3-li-black-for-sale.t15266/#post-274360
There's it now @Marzuq. Awesome price.
BTW are those MXJO's still safe to use?


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/15)

Achmat89 said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ipv-3-li-black-for-sale.t15266/#post-274360
> There's it now @Marzuq. Awesome price.
> BTW are those MXJO's still safe to use?



Something bout the Li doesn't sit well with me. 

The mxjo batteries... I'm too scared to test. The one is a little scorched. But that is likely as it was the one closer to the board that burnt out. The other looks ok.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (22/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> Something bout the Li doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> The mxjo batteries... I'm too scared to test. The one is a little scorched. But that is likely as it was the one closer to the board that burnt out. The other looks ok.


Give them to me Marzuq. I'll test it lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Give them to me Marzuq. I'll test it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No prob. Make a turn and u can test it lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

